

Anti-gravity hanging tower defence game: Javascript + Box2D - ttty
https://webdesignporto.com/

======
ttty
Mini tutorial as this is alpha version: \- buildings must hang in order to not
be touched by puppets (enemies) \- click on building to upgrade

